# 1962 Schwinn frame...



## BF2485 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have this 1962 Schwinn frame , built 6/8/1962 , anyone how if it has a lot of value? I might be selling it


----------



## olevince (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks like a straight bar tornado. I think you can get a half way decent complete rider with original paint for $150 or so.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 28, 2021)

olevince said:


> $150 or so.




Maybe a typhoon same price for a rider.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lets just say that it will fetch more than a regular cantilever frame. Frame build date is not the date that is associated to the serial numbers. Build dates are totally unknown.


----------



## Nelgroe (Jan 28, 2021)

one year only style frame... i think it's one of the cooler styles too, with the stays and straight bar being all one piece..


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 28, 2021)

Cool bikes. Desirable for the uniqueness of the one year frame.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2021)

I think that frame was available for a little longer than a year. Maybe 1.5 years.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

A bare frame like that I'm seeing $50 tops. They may be one year only but I haven't seen any complete bikes bring what I would call strong money. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2021)

Perfect example of rarity not equal to value. And yes for once I can confidently  use the term rare.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 29, 2021)

If the frame pictured above is a 62ish with 2 straight bars what year is this Tornado with 1 straight bar?


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2021)

You have the serial number, did you look it up?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2021)

I believe that bike was only made 59/60/61, the serial number shows 1957 but no bikes offered in that style so most likely cast 57 built as a bike in 58. There does not seem to be any 1958 catalog, Im sure someone else knows what is up. Also the chain guard may have been changed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2021)

Riv can you shed any light on the lack of 58 catalog ? what straight bars were offered in 57/58?


Rivnut said:


> You have the serial number, did you look it up?


----------



## BF2485 (Jan 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> If the frame pictured above is a 62ish with 2 straight bars what year is this Tornado with 1 straight bar?
> 
> View attachment 1347230
> 
> ...



10/29/1957


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2021)

@HEMI426  I looked at the list of Serial numbers reference in the pinned thread in the All things Schwinn forum and found where your number falls. October of 1957. Took forever. Even the bike history plug and play has this one right.


----------



## BF2485 (Jan 29, 2021)

olevince said:


> Looks like a straight bar tornado. I think you can get a half way decent complete rider with original paint for $150 or so.



good luck with that !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2021)

would october have been sold the next year or did they get them out that fast?


BF2485 said:


> good luck with that !




When I agreed to $150 I didnt realize it was a twin bar one year frame, Oops


----------



## BF2485 (Jan 29, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> A bare frame like that I'm seeing $50 tops. They may be one year only but I haven't seen any complete bikes bring what I would call strong money. V/r Shawn



i wouldn't waste my time letting someone look at it for $50 , its worth more than that


----------



## BF2485 (Jan 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> would october have been sold the next year or did they get them out that fast?
> 
> 
> When I agreed to $150 I didnt realize it was a twin bar one year frame, Oops



i know what i have


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 29, 2021)

I've built hot rods and drag cars my whole life, kinda new to the old bike hobby. Riv how did you guys find that date so fast. It's either your really smart or there's a chart somewhere. You should write a book or charge consulting fee's. Thank's for that speedy responce.


----------



## BF2485 (Jan 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> I've built hot rods and drag cars my whole life, kinda new to the old bike hobby. Riv how did you guys find that date so fast. It's either your really smart or there's a chart somewhere. You should write a book or charge consulting fee's. Thank's for that speedy responce.



have to know where to find the correct information


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

He are three posts from the for sale section. One the price was deleted but I've asked the OP what his asking price was. One is a little crusty with an asking price of $150 and the 24" was $140. Mind you these are complete bikes so I'm thinking of a frame stripped of everything would be doing good to get $50. Of course I could be surprised-still learning my way around this stuff. V/r Shawn


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mods-please-delete.154042/


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1962-schwinn-typhoon-24%E2%80%9D.178584/


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1962-schwinn-typhoon.176264/


----------



## BF2485 (Jan 29, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> He are three posts from the for sale section. One the price was deleted but I've asked the OP what his asking price was. One is a little crusty with an asking price of $150 and the 24" was $140. Mind you these are complete bikes so I'm thinking of a frame stripped of everything would be doing good to get $50. Of course I could be surprised-still learning my way around this stuff. V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mods-please-delete.154042/
> ...



i guess i havent been looking for a complete bike


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2021)

@HEMI426 Smart just means that we've been there before and know where to find the charts.  One of the "look ups" is in the pinned section of this forum.  It's titled "Schwinn Serial Number Reference."    If you'll go back to the "All Things Schwinn" main forum, you'll see it in the highlighted section, third one down.  You have to have an idea as to where to start but as you look at the numbers, you can see how they progress. Here's the link.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/

The other reference is found by Googling "Schwinn serial number lookup"  In it, you type in your serial number and hope that it's been logged into the site. It's put up by the bike history dot org people.  In your case it had been.  https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html.

We've all started from scratch at one time.  When it comes time to building my hot rod, I'll be asking you some questions.

Ed


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2021)

Here's the catalog picture of the bike that @BF2485 has from 1962.  I


----------



## BF2485 (Jan 29, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> @HEMI426 Smart just means that we've been there before and know where to find the charts.  One of the "look ups" is in the pinned section of this forum.  It's titled "Schwinn Serial Number Reference."    If you'll go back to the "All Things Schwinn" main forum, you'll see it in the highlighted section, third one down.  You have to have an idea as to where to start but as you look at the numbers, you can see how they progress. Here's the link.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/
> 
> The other reference is found by Googling "Schwinn serial number lookup"  In it, you type in your serial number and hope that it's been logged into the site. It's put up by the bike history dot org people.  In your case it had been.  https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html.
> 
> ...



I use this website, a lot more accurate! https://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Riv can you shed any light on the lack of 58 catalog ? what straight bars were offered in 57/58?



The bike with the October 1957 stamped frame must be a 1958 model.  In the Fair Price Guide for 1957, there is no Tornado listed, but there is one listed in the Fair Price Guide for 1958.  The frame for the Tornado is for one model only and is described as a 'Promotional Model.'


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 29, 2021)

I would love too help build your hot rod, pinion angle, Panard bar, 4 link, watts link, coilovers, camber, caster boxed frame, Z'ed frame dropped axle, disc or drum, chopped ,channeled, 3 window 5 window what ever, we'll get it done.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2021)

BF2485 said:


> I use this website, a lot more accurate! https://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html



I think the Angelfire site is the same as the Serial Number Reference guide.  I can only find the Anglefire info under the Waterford listing when I Google it.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> I would love too help build your hot rod, pinion angle, Panard bar, 4 link, watts link, coilovers, camber, caster boxed frame, Z'ed frame dropped axle, disc or drum, chopped ,channeled, 3 window 5 window what ever, we'll get it done.



I have three Buick Rivieras "in the shop" right now.  Should I ever get all three completed, I'd want to build an old school track T powered by a 401 Buick nailhead.  Something like this on quarter elliptical springs.  Good brakes and may an old Mexican blanket thrown over a seat. "laissez les bon temps rouler"


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 29, 2021)

Here's some car's I've built or rebuilt over the year's. I have built a few track T's and drylakes car's.


----------



## hm. (Jan 29, 2021)

ok.. so your rusty frame is worth fifty bucks and this is a hot rod thread now. LOL!


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm sorry but my blood is 75% hot rod and 25% old bikes, My health is bad and I'm sure that 25% will increase thats why I joined the Cabe. Nice T by the way. Is that a 4 banger or Weber air stack's sticking out the side of the hood.


----------



## ADReese (Jan 29, 2021)

As a comp, I sold this for just under $200 with new jumbo brick tread tires. Back fender had been painted unfortunately. I felt it was fair to market value.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 29, 2021)

ADReese said:


> As a comp, I sold this for just under $200 with new jumbo brick tread tires. Back fender had been painted unfortunately. I felt it was a fair to market value.View attachment 1347390View attachment 1347392



That's a really nice example! These are good looking frames and pretty rare, the problem is they were basic entry-level bikes when new. If I had a bare frame I'd probably up-grade it from factory specs.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Nice T by the way. Is that a 4 banger or Weber air stack's sticking out the side of the hood.



Don't know. It's picture I pulled from the internet of the style that I'd like to do.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> If the frame pictured above is a 62ish with 2 straight bars what year is this Tornado with 1 straight bar?  Your bike is a first year tornado offered in late 57 for the 1958 year  . The other bike is a 62 typhoon
> 
> View attachment 1347230
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> If the frame pictured above is a 62ish with 2 straight bars what year is this Tornado with 1 straight bar?
> 
> View attachment 1347230
> 
> ...




The Tornado came about in late 1957 as a promo bike for Christmas 1957. I believe the straight bar version lasted thru the 1959 model year and the twin straight bar was a 1960 model.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

ADReese said:


> As a comp, I sold this for just under $200 with new jumbo brick tread tires. Back fender had been painted unfortunately. I felt it was fair to market value.View attachment 1347390View attachment 1347392



Thanks for the comp. Based on that I stand by my $50 on a good day valuation. V/r Shawn


----------

